# Classical album cover quiz



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

*Identify the Classical Album Cover*

I don't think this has been done, but the idea is to post a small snippet of a well-known or iconic classical album cover (or perhaps just your favourite), then the first to identify the album (by posting the full cover) can then post their snippet. It must be possible to identify the album uniquely from the snippet of course. I think this should be fairly easy to start off:









NB. I don't think Google Reverse Image search helps with this, so it shouldn't be possible to cheat - doesn't work on the above anyway. Also, make sure your picture filename doesn't give it away!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I'm stumped.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Next!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Next!


Finally! You can post one now Jeremy (good name by the way). Or if you don't have the inclination or the image tools to do so, anyone can.

BTW: The Windows 7 Snipping Tool makes it really easy (under Accessories).

Until Jeremy does I invite an ID of these:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok the one on the left is Carlos Kleiber's Beethoven #5 and #7.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's one:









This one is pretty easy I think.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The second one is Suk's Asrael Symphony on Chandos









Or which ever others use the Edmund Leighton painting. Sorry can't contribute my own at the moment.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Good work, so now we have to solve BPS's challenge - it's not one that's immediately obvious to me tho!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

BPS said:


> Here's one:
> 
> View attachment 7036
> 
> ...


It's Brahms, Two Rhapsodies, played by Radu Lupu, on Decca. But I cheated by plugging it into Google Images. Otherwise, I would have had no idea.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Given that I cheated, maybe I shouldn't be entitled to go next, but anyway:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 7048


beethoven 3
karajan
dg
1970s bpo


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

please state lp or cd


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Please post the full cover so we can see where the snippet fits (if possible - shouldn't be too hard). eg:


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

So this is the current challenge - I think I've seen this somewhere... looks like a stormy ocean, that could a be a clue...



Fsharpmajor said:


> Given that I cheated, maybe I shouldn't be entitled to go next, but anyway:
> 
> View attachment 7047


Any cheating via google image reverse search and we'll have to post even smaller snippets! Like these (call these a side-challenge): 




















As has been pointed out, it's possible where a cover is based upon a work of art, there may be more than one match, but doesn't matter.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Given that I cheated, maybe I shouldn't be entitled to go next, but anyway:
> 
> View attachment 7047


Is it an LP? If yes I will plumb the depths of my LP cover memory.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought it was a Messiaen CD I have, but no (close though):
http://www.amazon.com/Olivier-Messiaen-Éclairs-lau-delà-Illuminations/dp/B000001GMD


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Is it a Chandos release?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Given that I cheated, maybe I shouldn't be entitled to go next, but anyway:
> 
> View attachment 7047


I am not familiar with that many covers, but I recognize that one:










Here's another one:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Trout said:


> I am not familiar with that many covers, but I recognize that one:


I too thought it was the Messiaen/Chung disc before I checked.
These seem to point to someone in DG having a slightly distasteful approach to images.
Bring back Holger Matthies - he did the Eroica cover I posted earlier.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

How about this one? Clue: it's an LP cover.









I'm, sorry - I didn't read the rules for this game. Ignore or play with this one - up to you.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Trout said:


> I am not familiar with that many covers, but I recognize that one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks like a 1980s Hyperion


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

stomanek said:


> That one looks like a 1980s Hyperion


No. Try Decca.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Trout said:


> No. Try Decca.


There were loads of deccas with pastoral scenes - I give up on that one.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

techniquest said:


> How about this one? Clue: it's an LP cover.
> 
> View attachment 7059
> 
> ...











One of the first LPs I ever bought!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

An easy one?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> An easy one?
> 
> View attachment 7072


A Feather on the Breath of God








Those little heads posted earlier are haunting me, I know I have seen some of them.

These might be tricky, or maybe not


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

quack said:


> Those little heads posted earlier are haunting me, I know I have seen some of them.


You mean these? hehe
View attachment 7051
View attachment 7052
View attachment 7053


I know I've seen one of yours too...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> One of the first LPs I ever bought!


Me too! And it's still one of the best recordings I've heard of this symphony


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

quack said:


> These might be tricky, or maybe not
> View attachment 7080
> View attachment 7081


Give us a clue...


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

One of my favorite cds.......and cd covers.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

bassClef said:


> Give us a clue...


Both the same composer, the first a re-release cover, sorry that might make it tough, the second an original, choral and chamber, decca and DG.



bassClef said:


> View attachment 7052


This miserable guy from here:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Olias said:


> One of my favorite cds.......and cd covers.
> 
> View attachment 7109


That must be Hilary Hahn! Mendelssohn/Shostakovich.










I thought I would be good at this game, but my goodness I'm not! This is the first one I got.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

quack said:


> View attachment 7081


Like this one. I know I've seen this album. I think I own it. I just cannot remember it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

Score me some points! Ka-ching!










Nice seat, by the way.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BPS said:


> Score me some points! Ka-ching!
> 
> Nice seat, by the way.


I knew it!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

quack said:


> These might be tricky, or maybe not
> View attachment 7080


Sheer bloodymindedness made me persist with this!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

This is from a wellknown LP and CD


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's amazing how original and creative Classical albums are getting, I guess in the attempt to make it more attractive. But I wouldn't mind an album cover just slapping on a picture of Prokofiev or something, that's all I need to know, and I would buy it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Sheer bloodymindedness made me persist with this!
> 
> View attachment 7136


Good spot, that was a toughie


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

bassClef said:


> Good spot, that was a toughie


Thanks. I needed quack's clue.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> This is from a wellknown LP and CD
> 
> View attachment 7137


Finally I got one


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

This game makes totally no sense. but how about trying this one:









Hints: Shows up in more than one album, seriously!!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Most obvious answer


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

This is an interesting little snippet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

Another from the same conductor and orchestra (hint):


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

One more:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

BPS said:


> One more:
> 
> View attachment 7154


This, I think


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

A bit harder, but still a well known album


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> This, I think
> 
> View attachment 7157


I love that recording.

I'm sorry to say I'm terrible at this game, since I rarely look at album covers or buy things.

But here's a little trick:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But here's a little trick:
> 
> View attachment 7172


Pahud's Bach.

If I can't post flute solos in the other thread, you can't post flute albums here 

Edit: image is


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a bigger piece of my last puzzler:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

^No help for me -- still not sure if that's a Kandinsky or not. And even if it were, I have no clue who the composer might be.

Maybe we should reveal our answers after one week? I thought mine were really easy, but I guess it depends which albums people have bought or thought about buying.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Here's a bigger piece of my last puzzler:
> 
> View attachment 7255









Its Glassworks


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Here's a bigger piece of my last puzzler:
> 
> View attachment 7255











Yes you'll have to give us more hints mister chimp, don't recognise them at all.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

ack denied!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

quack said:


> View attachment 7259


I just guessed it was from one of the Universal Trio series.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

To whom does this demure décolletage belong


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

More hints? Ok - yellow label. 

Also, the first snippet is clearly Moscow in the late sixties or early seventies, in front of that enormous hotel not far from Red Square.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

quack said:


> View attachment 7260


The Emerson String Quartet cover of _The Art of Fugue_:









What about this one?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

BPS said:


> View attachment 7153













BPS said:


> View attachment 7149











A little bit of guessful googling


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Just ducky, quack.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> To whom does this demure décolletage belong
> 
> View attachment 7268


It was Elisabeth Schwarzkopf...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

An old classic:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Trout said:


> What about this one?
> 
> View attachment 7279


I finally got this one, because it was posted in the currently listening thread ;~)


----------

